# Food for a dog with no teeth



## RubysGold (6 April 2017)

So tomorrow my dog has to have more teeth out   
He won't have any back ones,  possibly one or two top teeth left. He only has three of the bottom teeth between his canines. They might have to remove his canines too 

Last time he had teeth out, we were in and out of the vets for a week trying to get him to eat so I'm very worried. 

I'd like to prepare something very palatable and soft that I can use for that week. And I need to work out what I can feed long term that is good quality. He is only 7 years old


----------



## {97702} (6 April 2017)

One of my greyhounds has had no teeth at all for years, another had just 2 teeth left (the lower canines) - I must admit I haven't changed their diet at all? They either have Skinners Field & Trial Duck and Rice or a raw diet - the only adjustment I've made is to feed minced bone instead of whole bones


----------



## Roxylola (6 April 2017)

I would be tempted to try a raw diet - my two's teeth have been amazing since switching and they get mostly complete minces although they do get occasional bones too (obviously that would not do without teeth).  I would think anything much else soft would sort of stick to the remaining teeth and cause rot in them too.


----------



## SpringArising (6 April 2017)

Roxylola said:



			I would be tempted to try a raw diet
		
Click to expand...

I think this is what I would be doing too. Mince, very small pieces of boneless chicken and liver. You could also feed cooked veg, make carrot mash etc. There's also tinned stuff - I'm feeding Lily's Kitchen at the moment and my boy absolutely _loves_ it and looks fantastic on it - it doesn't have any crap in it.


----------



## Moobli (7 April 2017)

What breed of dog is he?  This dog food directory is invaluable when trying to find the best quality food for your dog on the budget you have.  

https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/the-dog-food-directory

There are filters for searching for the best wet and/or complete raw foods which may be the better option for a dog with few teeth.


----------



## Moobli (7 April 2017)

SpringArising said:



			I think this is what I would be doing too. Mince, very small pieces of boneless chicken and liver. You could also feed cooked veg, make carrot mash etc. There's also tinned stuff - I'm feeding Lily's Kitchen at the moment and my boy absolutely _loves_ it and looks fantastic on it - it doesn't have any crap in it.
		
Click to expand...

On the All About Dog Food page on FB I recently saw this ...

Very disappointing to see the 'new and improved' Lily's Kitchen Organic Supper trays contain carrageenan.

https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-ingredients/0132/carrageenan


----------



## Clodagh (7 April 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			On the All About Dog Food page on FB I recently saw this ...

Very disappointing to see the 'new and improved' Lily's Kitchen Organic Supper trays contain carrageenan.

https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-ingredients/0132/carrageenan

Click to expand...

That is a shame. My mother feeds her collie on Lily's kitchen and the dog looks great and her festering ears (she came with them as a rescue) have completely cleared up.


----------



## RubysGold (8 April 2017)

Thanks everyone 
Paddy had his operation on Friday. Still not sure what teeth are left because I don't want to open his mouth while it's sore. 
He is currently eating wainwrights trays. Like a pate? It's very soft so good for now. Will look at other foods too though!


----------



## Roxylola (10 April 2017)

My OH's shih tsu has Wainwrights, she loves it and it seems a pretty reasonable food.  If he likes it I would say no harm sticking with it


----------



## JillA (10 April 2017)

My 12yr old Cavalier is losing teeth at a rate of knots. He has Skinners kibble but I dribble a little hot water on it to soften it. He manages very well on that, so as long as the food isn't too hard I don't think you will have a problem


----------

